# Swamp sound help.



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking for some swamp sounds, crickets, croaking frogs...etc. I kind of want really loud croaking overlaying croaking. I'm not really sure what all you'd hear in a swamp, but I'm making wanting to make a swamp theme. 

Kinda hard to explain but I know what's in my head lol. If someone could knows of some or has used something in particular that was really good, let me know.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Let me look through my sound files. I might have something you might be able to use.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

This is what I am buying for my swamp witch's area:

http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html

Look under Ambient for "Crickets/Swamp" CD104.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I will for sure buy some from poisonprops in the future. Right now I'm on a low budget and am actually saving for the mask itself lol. Sad! Poisonprops has some several that I want. Already a wish list forming from there. I did find some swamp sounds on the net just buy googling swamp sounds doh! Came up with some cool stuff I hope will work. Maybe a little overpowering. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have quite a few for you for free. take a look at my site under "Enviroment" I have swamp bog, crickets, etc...You can play each one before you download it. The bog or swamp sounds are what your looking for...

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Systematic Chaos said:


> I will for sure buy some from poisonprops in the future. Right now I'm on a low budget and am actually saving for the mask itself lol. Sad! Poisonprops has some several that I want. Already a wish list forming from there. I did find some swamp sounds on the net just buy googling swamp sounds doh! Came up with some cool stuff I hope will work. Maybe a little overpowering.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


I hear ya. I'm pretty close to budget right now, have most all of my essentials purchased with the exception of foamboard and construction stuff (yikes) and my swamp sounds are going to have to wait until next paycheck I think. Still leaves me time to get the audio ready to go but sure wish I had finalized my yard plans months before and had started working on it months before too. Oh well, all for the love of halloween.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have 2 swamp scapes here http://johnnyspage.com/sound.htm


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought the poisonprops swamp/crickets...it's so good I may just use that as my front yard/porch halloween sound effects...it also has a few rattling chains and ghosts sounds thrown in, but they are very subtle....the PP stuff is defintely worth the price! :jol:


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the freebie sounds. Johny and Meltdown rock!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the review*



davy2 said:


> I bought the poisonprops swamp/crickets...it's so good I may just use that as my front yard/porch halloween sound effects...it also has a few rattling chains and ghosts sounds thrown in, but they are very subtle....the PP stuff is defintely worth the price! :jol:


Glad to hear. I've checked my budget and was planning on ordering it this week. Good to know you like it a lot. It will be playing near the area where I'll be handing out candy so I'll have to listen to it all evening! For the most part I think this will be the last prop-like thing I need. Time to turn my attention on getting some stuff built and testing stuff. That Oct 1 calendar date has me spooked!


----------

